

Washington Residents Smoke Way More Weed Than Officials Thought - jborden13
http://nation.time.com/2013/12/18/washington-residents-smoke-way-more-weed-than-officials-thought/?hpt=hp_t3

======
greenlakejake
The article says that the state is limiting the amount of _land_ that can be
used for marijuana cultivation? For thirty years all of the best weed in
Washington has been grown indoors with specially timed lights, often
hydroponically with CO2 enhancement. Surely they mean square footage.

